# Align



## 15005 (Mar 17, 2007)

I know there are several posting regarding Align. But I have a couple of questions. Does Align help with IBS-D? The first week I take it am I going to be stuck to the bathroom?I take Florastor now along with Calcium but recently purchased some Align hoping it will help with my intestional issues.Thanks


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

Florastor isn't doing it for you? It works great for me, but Align did too. I used to switch back and forth, now I'm just using Florastor. The Align didn't bother me at all, not even for a day. I hope it works for you!


----------



## 15005 (Mar 17, 2007)

Yes Florastor is working for me.. Thank Goodness. My husband is trying to help me with my digestive upsets and decided to purchase some Align (have not takened yet) and Primadophilus Reuteri ( have not takened yet either).Just curious about Align and or Primadophilus Reuteri - just looking to add to the mix!


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

Florastor and Align together seems like overkill, but I could be wrong. I know it could get expensive! The Align is a good product. The other one you mentioned I have taken also, but with little effect. Good luck!


----------



## wearyone (Jul 8, 2007)

I have been taking Align for two months and it has definitely helped - stools are more formed and I have not had D since beginning it; however, my stools are still too soft and too frequent (3-4 a day). The first week I noticed increased gas, especially one day in which I was absoutely bloated, but nothing I couldn't tolerate. Also had a weird sensation of extreme urgency and would run to the bathroom, and by then the urgency had passed. That lasted 2 or 3 weeks. So in general, I think its a good probiotic. I'm thinking of trying Florastor to see if that will work better than Align. Wearyone


----------



## 15005 (Mar 17, 2007)

I might begin taking Align if Primadophilus Reuteri turns out not to work for me. I take Primadophilus Reuteri at night and take one Florastor at noon. So far so good!!!!Will keep Align in mind and on the shelf just in case!!!


----------

